# What to get that special woman for Christmas?



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm just passing along the suggestion, not necessarily recommending it...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Uh, yeah. It's my dream gift. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mari (Dec 4, 2009)

I have to reply because I had to log in just to see that! I would love it for Christmas. I would hang the clothes out and when they were frozen solid - well, one way or another he could wear them.  Mari


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, at least if we get that for Christmas, we know who to blame for it :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> Uh, yeah. It's my dream gift.



Just print the picture and leave it lying around on a coffee table as a hint. 



Mari said:


> I have to reply because I had to log in just to see that! I would love it for Christmas. I would hang the clothes out and when they were frozen solid - well, one way or another he could wear them.  Mari



:lol: Now THAT is comedy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Well, at least if we get that for Christmas, we know who to blame for it :teehee:



:merrychristmas:


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Tell me that's an ad from 1950.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the "coordinating accessories" are?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> I'm curious as to what the "coordinating accessories" are?



Maybe an apron to wear and a laundry basket?  :teehee:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, those are my other dream gifts. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2009)

and possably a basket to hold clothes pins and a box of clothes pins.  

Wonderful gift idea.  I live in a building, I am sure the neighbours would be very impressed :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> I'm curious as to what the "coordinating accessories" are?



Here you go...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2009)

:lol:


And don't forget this

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/15597-the-wtf-blanket.html


Imagine buying these for man in our lives?  :rofl:  he surely would say WTF! :lol:


----------



## gardens (Dec 5, 2009)

Mari said:


> I have to reply because I had to log in just to see that! I would love it for Christmas. I would hang the clothes out and when they were frozen solid - well, one way or another he could wear them.  Mari



:rofl:


----------

